# Ylw. Lab Girl -FAWN-Lost in Virginia Park!!



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh, what a nightmare for this family. This is defiitely one of my worst fears with my own dog. 

I'm bumping this up so it will get more attention, maybe someone will spot her...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenShamus..*

GoldenShamus:

THIS IS one of my worst fears, too!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

One more reason to have total recall over your pet. I hope she makes it back home.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder of something scared her or really excited her? I hope they find her soon. I would be out there all night looking for her if she was mine.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I hope they find this poor pup. Hopefully someone will have found this girl and will return her. I agree. Its always good to have total recall. I do with Brinkley and thank God. I hope this pup finds its way back to her family. Maybe we will hear some good news in a few days.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I learn the difference between recal and total recall the hard way with my stepdaughter's Boston Terrier. We were out in the yard with the kids and the dog and the neighbor across the street dog got loose and ran over. 

The Boston heard the blood curling scream and took right off for it with me calling her and ran into the side of a wheel of a passing car. Didn;t kill her but I called her bad eye after she lost one from it. 

I learned very quick to put my dogs through every possible senario before ever letting one totally off a leash again.

Hooch


----------

